# Mats on Fairway



## dangerdave (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi folks, at my local club we have to use mats on the fairways / light rough during the winter. The course has been taken over in the last few years and the new owners have spent a lot of money and time in setting up proper drainage etc as the course used to be very wet, making winter play almost impossible. This work is making a huge difference to the course. in about another 2 years it will be very good. Do any other forum members have any experience of using mats? Love them? Hate them? lets have your comments. Also any comments on using winter tee mats?
Now, during the winter I suppose there are advantages. It helps to be able to remove a ball from its plugged position and plonk it on a mat. I also like the fact that I can point the mat at the green and have the alignment sorted !!
I watched a golf DVD last night where I saw golf balls bouncing down the fairway for 50 yards - roll on the summer !!!
David


----------



## Bigbo (Jan 15, 2007)

dangerdave said:


> Hi folks, at my local club we have to use mats on the fairways / light rough during the winter. The course has been taken over in the last few years and the new owners have spent a lot of money and time in setting up proper drainage etc as the course used to be very wet, making winter play almost impossible. This work is making a huge difference to the course. in about another 2 years it will be very good. Do any other forum members have any experience of using mats? Love them? Hate them? lets have your comments. Also any comments on using winter tee mats?
> Now, during the winter I suppose there are advantages. It helps to be able to remove a ball from its plugged position and plonk it on a mat. I also like the fact that I can point the mat at the green and have the alignment sorted !!
> I watched a golf DVD last night where I saw golf balls bouncing down the fairway for 50 yards - roll on the summer !!!
> David


I would like to use a mat in the winter, but lets see my playing partners woull probably brake a leg for me and maybe my arm to. These guys are mean. LOL!!!

Bigbo


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Interesting concept, sure would save on the clubs hitting off a mat versus frozen ground. Where exactly are you located and whats the name of the course?

Del


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Depending on your location I would think the course makes you use mats so there is no damage to the turf. Grass stops growing during winter months except in really warm climates. So if a course is open they do not want divots being carved out of the fairways. Those divots will not grow back in even if you replace the divot or fill it with sand/seed mixture.
I would tend to think if the ground was frozen the course would be closed as the greens would be frozen. Playing shots to frozen greens is not fun. I know, been there done that early in the morning while playing late in the fall.


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

I always thought that mats were used...


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

cesc said:


> I always thought that mats were used...


Only in MINI GOLF.


----------

